# السـكـر البرازيـلـى - زيت دوار ونخيل وصويا



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*السـكـر البرازيـلـى*​ 
*(* *مباشـر مـن المصنـع )**
**يتوفـــر لدينا سكـــر بــرازيلى كومستا 45 كميـــات كبـيــره طبقـــا للمواصفــات العالميـه والتعــامل باعتمــدات مسـتنديــه او خـطـاب ضـمـان*​ 
*تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*​ 
*زيت دوار الشمــس والذرة والصــويـا **
**يتوفـــر لدينـــا زيت دوار الشمــــس والذرة والصـويـا .. عبـــوات مختلفـــه طبقـــا للمــواصفــات العـــالميــه*​* Sunflower Oil *​

*We have Sunflower Oil in deferent bottles with price begin CIF according to world wide standards, the dealing will be through LC or letter of insurance*​ 
*كما يتوفــر لدينـــا سـكـــر برازيلـــى و ارز تايلانـــدى وباكســتانى وأعــلاف*​ 
يحــــدد السعـــــــر بمعــرفة الشــركــة حســـــب الكــــــميه ومينــاء الوصــول​ 
*الشركة غيـر ملزمـة بالرد على اى استفسـارات غير رسميـة*​ 
​ 
*خـــدمــــاتنـــــا**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*[email protected]**
**[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------

